# Dog beach



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Today was beautiful so we took Mercedes to Dunedin beach:chili:she loved it!! I really love being back home in Florida:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice beach pictures. Mercedes is a cutie pie. I am glad to read that she loved it and you enjoyed being back home. The beach is not only my malts' but also my fave place to be in ^_^


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh how fun! Have been to that beach many times when my parents lived in Palm Harbor.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

What a little beauty Mercedes is! She blends in with the sand!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she looks so cut out on that beach!! I love the pic of her on the bench, I know you both enjoyed the outing~~~a little breezy today....She is darling!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, what great pics! One of the things I love about the Gulf coast is the sugar-white sand on the beaches. B)

Doesn't Mercedes look like a little angel there? She's blending right in with the surroundings. :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*WOW!!! this picture is soooo nice!!!







**

you two look so happy and pretty too.
both of you are smiling :hugging:
** what a gorgeous day out you had. mercedes is a very sweet girl.*


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

HEINI said:


> *WOW!!! this picture is soooo nice!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

your pictures are beautiful, they make me want to move. I love the beach...sigh!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Look at her hair blowing in the breeze. She is so beautiful. I am glad Miss Mercedes had a day at the beach with her momma!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Gorgeous pictures! She is such a doll! :wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

B) Nice photos of you two!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Love the beach pics of you and Mercedes. :wub: We do have some of the most beautiful beaches on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely pics of you and your girl. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful photos of you and Mercedes on the beach!

I really envy you to live at this nice place directly on the gulf coast! You both look so happy on the pics! I can feel the warm breeze here, too ... :Sunny Smile:

Thanks for sharing!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a wonderful time at the beach. Is it hard to get all the sand out of their hair?
Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love all of these photos!!! Mercedes looks as gorgeous as ever. She's such the beauty on the beach! The photo of you is so pretty too! You two are perfect for each other!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

:w00t: I mistook your first picture as snow! Both of you look gorgeous on the beach soaking in the sun!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> What a wonderful time at the beach. Is it hard to get all the sand out of their hair?
> Great pictures thanks for sharing.


Sand was not a problem, it was everything else. She was a swifter, everything stuck to her  she helped clean the beach.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful pics!!!:wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww what great photos, you both look so happy and relaxed there, looks like you had a great time


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

They don't let dogs on the beach here


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like it was a beautiful day for the beach.


----------

